#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "paapaka" и "paapa"

## Ассаджи

> Встречаются фразы типа "_возникают злые, неумелые мысли_", странно не правда ли?


Вы, вероятно, имеете в виду перевод Витаккасантхана сутты
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn20.htm
Его нужно полностью переделать. Хорошо, что хоть в скобках приведены палийские термины.

"Злые" - это неудачная калька с английского 'evil'.

Вероятно, 'paapaka' лучше переводить как "порочный".

Вот, например, в этой же сутте объясняется такого рода мысли объясняются как "связанные с желанием, отвращением, или заблуждением", то есть с пороками.

----------


## Ассаджи

Интересно примечание досточтимого Нарада Махатхеры в соответствующей главе Дхаммапады:

http://www.ohbliss.org/en/tipitaka/k...ml#Chapter%209

2. Papa, evil, is that which defiles one's mind. It is that which leads to woeful states. "Sin," purely a Christian term is not a good English equivalent for papa. What is associated with the three immoral roots such as lust (raga), anger (dosa), and delusion (moha) is evil. There are ten kinds of evil. They are killing, stealing, and sexual misconduct (which are committed by deed); lying, slandering, harsh speech, and frivolous talk (which are committed by word); and covetousness, ill-will, and false views (which are committed by mind).

Определение "порока" в словаре Даля:

ПОРОК м. недостаток нравственный, духовный; все, что противно истине и добру; зло и ложь, как свойство, качество человека; всякое нравственое извращенье, искаженье; наклонность к худу, к дурной жизни. Общий народный порок у нас, это пьянство. Воровство и ложь самые грубые пороки. Себялюбие, самотность порок прирожденный. Порок в человеке нравственое калечество. Тунеядство родник пороков. Попущенье слабость, а утайка порок.

http://slovari.yandex.ru/art.xml?art...tm&encpage=dal

----------

